
Ask HN: Can you help me remember the name of a programming language? - DangitBobby
I encountered this programming language nearly a year ago that was fairly new at the time. I have been doing web searches for new or emerging languages and looking through lists of known languages to no avail. The only thing I remember about it is that it was supposed to be like Go without some of the aspects of Go that the author hated. I want to say the name started with a &quot;D&quot;.
======
DangitBobby
Okay, lone_haxx0r mentioned it. Odin. I was slightly off on the back-story,
they made it because they were fed up with C++ and didn't want to just extend
C. I guess the assessment of "Go without some of the aspects of Go that the
author hated" was just projection on my part. Anyway, here's a link to the
website if anyone is interested.

[https://odin-lang.org/docs/faq/#what-is-the-history-of-
the-p...](https://odin-lang.org/docs/faq/#what-is-the-history-of-the-project)

------
jblindsay
Crystal perhaps? Crystal Language: [https://crystal-
lang.org/reference/](https://crystal-lang.org/reference/)

------
cable2600
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_programming_languages#...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_programming_languages#D)

Was it one of the above in the Wikipedia list?

~~~
DangitBobby
I read the list and did not see anything that jogged my memory.

------
rman666
Sarcasm aside, was it D? See [https://dlang.org](https://dlang.org)

~~~
DangitBobby
I don't think so. If IIRC, it had the `:=` assignment operator for type
inference.

~~~
emilper
Delphi

------
byoung2
[https://dart.dev/](https://dart.dev/)

~~~
DangitBobby
That's a negative. Thanks though.

------
tobzuts
Here you go :

[https://vlang.io/](https://vlang.io/)

------
m33k44
Was it interpreted, compiled? Was it functional, imperative, logic oriented
language?

~~~
DangitBobby
Compiled. It was Odin.

------
aheilbut
Close.. you must be thinking of "C"

~~~
DangitBobby
Oh wow, thank you for jogging my memory about this very esoteric language!

------
lone_haxx0r
Nim, Zig, Odin?

~~~
DangitBobby
Heeeyyyyy it was Odin! Thank you so much!

~~~
lone_haxx0r
Glad to help.

